# Holster recommendations for G19



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

What do you guys recommend for IWB carry of a Glock 19?

I am down here in Central Florida. I typically wear cargo shorts.....and do not wear pants a whole lot at all.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My best friend is a Desantis Scorpion IWB kydex for my G19 and G27. Cargo shortw with a belt wouldn't be out of the question. I'm also looking at the Raven concealment holsters...they may even be better.


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a Crossbreed Supertuck for my G19 and it works great.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

U DONT WEAR PANTS?!?!!??!!? lol just playin, i used a uncle mikes size 15, it cost like 12 bucks, its made of a real grippy material so it dosent slide around in ur pants


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hear a lot of talk about the Comp Tac MTAC on other forums. Is it that good?

Also...do any of you have any experience with this piece:

http://www.gunnersalley.com/product/GCODEIWB/GCODE_Comfort_Carry_IWB.html


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Also...how do you feel about this Comp Tac for use with predominantly cargo shorts? Will it stay in place? What do you think comfort will be like?

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=44

Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Caimen1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I sport an MTAC for my G26 and wear cargo shorts all day every day. Absolutely comfortable and secure.
Don't think you can go wrong with the MTAC.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been really happy with my N3 and Royal Gard from Galco


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

HI all this is my first post ajnd i thought i should give a +1 for the crossbreed supertuck! conceals nicely and is one of the most comfortable IWB holsters i have tried. plus i dont think theres better customer service out there, mark runs a great company. just my 2 cents and hello from texas!


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Still looking for a holster. Any other recommendations.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

mike#9 said:


> Still looking for a holster. Any other recommendations.


After a pretty lengthy search, I ended up with a High Noon Split Decision. I wanted something that was as thin as possible, comfortable, leather, canted forward, and easy on the pocketbook. The Split Decision seems to fit the bill for me. I haven't had it long, but I sure like it better than any others I had tried to date.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Pro...nside_The_Waistband/inside_the_waistband.html

I also tried the SuperTuck - It didn't fit me all that well, but they are a great company to deal with and they make a nice holster.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

garybrommelandleathers.com

The best holstrer i have used or seen hands down...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hi im drummer03 said:


> garybrommelandleathers.com
> 
> The best holstrer i have used or seen hands down...


Here's the correct link: Brommeland Gunleather

If you don't mind waiting over a year for one and prepaying for the holster before it's even worked on, then go for it. I literally had one one order for over a year and finally gave up. I will say Gary was very quick to respond to my cancellation and give me a refund.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike where do you live?
You can contact him on Glock Forums directly...


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

mike#9 said:


> what do you guys recommend for iwb carry of a glock 19?
> 
> I am down here in central florida. I typically wear cargo shorts.....and do not wear pants a whole lot at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance


i have a clip-draw on my g29. I like it more every day.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Mike where do you live?
> You can contact him on Glock Forums directly...


I live in Central Florida.....Just a few minutes outside Orlando.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got a Raven Phantom a few weeks ago.....I really like it, and it is very comfortable.


----------



## jsm190 (Jun 21, 2009)

Comp-tac holsters conceal really well, I hear the m-tac has a lot of fans and I have used a c-tac for years with my 23 and more recently a 27.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Crossbreed Supertuck is definitely one you should look at! I was hearing nothing but great things about them, so I figured what the hell, its only 70 bucks..... and I couldn't be any more impressed! First off, I ordered it on Wednesday for my Commander Bobtail 1911, they shipped it on Thursday, and I received it in Saturday. That's *3 days*! They aren't that pretty, and don't look like they could be that comfortable, but it is all comfort! I put it in yesterday with some loose cargo shorts, and it feels great! It does an excellent job of spreading the weight and the bulk of the firearm over a larger area. The belt clips along with the kydex offer a perfect level of retention, and the leather patch shields your body from any poking or other discomfort- there's no lump in your side!

The thing that sealed the deal for me, when I was thinking about so many other holsters at the same time, was the money back, no questions asked guarentee. If its not the right holster for you, send it back for full money back, no qustions. Also, they have a lifetime warranty on the product, and excellent customer service. I'm getting one for my XD now.

Crossbreed Homepage
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I just sold my G23. I liked to carry up front in the apendix position. I used the Galco USA.

Keep in mind that you will need to use a belt even though you are wearing shorts (with the exception of a belly band). It is a comon misconception that you can wear a clip on holster without a belt. The belt keeps the holster in the pants when you draw.


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

mike#9 said:


> still looking for a holster. Any other recommendations.


i would recomend the clip-draw. I have them on my g29 and g23. I like them better than holsters.


----------

